# Painting NEW Maple Cabinets



## csbeepee (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! Thank you for your help on prior issues...

This one is a bit different, simpler, if you will.

I am painting some newly built Maple cabinets. They are already REAL smooth and well built. I have done millwork primer, followed by SW ProClassic in the past, but I want these babies to be different. Waterborne ProClassic doesn't seem to cure hard enough for cabinets IMO.

Should I switch to an oil-based alkyd enamel and stay with ProClassic or switch to a new system entirely? I've seen people talking about BM Advance quite a bit... I'm curious. Would you use the 217 undercoater with that? Oil or Latex?

Thank you for your input!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like to use an oil base primer (ex. Cover Stain) on new wood to eliminate any possible bleed through, avoid the grain raising you might get with a water based primer, and to provide a nice smooth surface. After that I would recommend two top coats of either Kelly Moore's Dura-Poxi (Miller Paints) or SW's Pro- Industrial Multi- Surface Enamel (your final choice may be determined by which one gives you the desired sheen you are after). I have used these combinations of primer and top coats on cabinets, lots of doors, some book cases, and even a murphy bed, with excellent results.

PS - I recommended the above assuming you would be spraying. If brushing, avoid the Multi-Surface Enamel.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you spraying or brushing? If you're spraying I'd look into Sherwin Williams Kem Aqua Plus. Although I haven't used it, I've heard that it has a bit of a learning curve, but the finish is supposed to be excellent for a waterborne product.

Advance is another good option. The biggest negative I have with Advance is the long cure time. Another option that's similar to Advance is Sherwin Williams Water Based Alkyd Urethane. If you plan plan on bum rushing it if recommend thinning it with water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

If it's available to you Cabinet Coat by Insul-x. You won't be disappointed. Cure and recoat time puts Advance to same. Most BM dealers carry it. Come in Satin and Semigloss. They do not have deep bases yet. As far as primer any oil based will be fine. I prefer Zinsser Odorless Oil. Dries pretty quick and will not knock you on your ass like Coverstain odor wise.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for the above typos. Recoat and cure times puts Advance to shame and comes in satin and semigloss.


----------



## csbeepee (Jun 29, 2015)

I've heard great things about Insul-x. What are your experiences with CC chipping? I don't have great buying power at BM here though, so that is a concern. 

All Surface Enamel or Pro Industrial Water Based Alkyd Urethane is an option where I would get great pricing from SW. Leaning toward the Alkyd Urethane.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

For new maple cabs, I've used the kem aqua system with great results. I found it easy to apply and it has held up great.


----------



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

If you are spraying i would highly recommend using kem aqua plus. It does have a bit of a learning curve if you are using airless which i would not recommend but with a decent hvlp system you shouldnt habe any problems. The kem aqua plus surfacer is a dream to work with and sands beautifully with hardly any effort. Also if you want to make it even better can always top coat it with kem aqua plus clear


----------

